# schlichtes kleines microATX Gehäuse gesucht



## chewara (4. Mai 2015)

*schlichtes kleines microATX Gehäuse gesucht*

Hallo, mein ATX Gehäuse ist mir zu groß, und steht mir im Fußraum unter dem Schreibtisch im Weg, daher suche ich eine schlichtes kleines microATX Gehäuse, welches ich mir auf den Schreibtisch stellen kann

mit schlicht meine ich in etwa soetwas: 
Nanoxia Deep Silence 4 schwarz, schallgedÃ¤mmt (NXDS4B) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Fractal Design Define Mini, schallgedÃ¤mmt (FD-CA-DEF-MINI-BL) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Platz sollte sein für
1 SSD
1HDD
(1 DVD) nicht unbedingt, da kaum in Benutzung 
Palit GTX 970 Jetstream (247mm)
CPU Kühler (126 mm)
normales ATX Netzteil

da ich ihn auf den Schreibtisch stellen möchte und ich ein wenig geräuschempfindlich bin, denke ich auch an eine Geräuschdammung (??)
2 USB 3 Anschlüsse an der front wären auch schön  
Preis dachte ich an bis zu 100 Talers


----------



## Caduzzz (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: schlichtes kleines microATX Gehäuse gesucht*

Hi,

ich werfe jetzt einfach mal (das FD Node 804 in den Raum, sowie) einige Cooltek Gehäuse wie das C3, U3 oder den Cool Cube Maxi (glaube da müsstest du den CPU Kühler tauschen..). Die sind zwar nicht gedämmt, aber schon einen Tick kleiner als deine Vorschläge.

Grüße


----------



## chewara (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: schlichtes kleines microATX Gehäuse gesucht*

das  c3 find ich schon mal gar nicht so schlecht


----------



## Caduzzz (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: schlichtes kleines microATX Gehäuse gesucht*

Das C3 find ich ja auch richtig gut  Hier ist mal ein Thread vom User Sam_Bochum, der ganz zufrieden mit dem C3 scheint


----------



## Abductee (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: schlichtes kleines microATX Gehäuse gesucht*

Produktvergleich Sharkoon MS140, Sharkoon MA-A1000, Sharkoon MS120, Sharkoon MA-M1000, Sharkoon CA-M schwarz, Sharkoon CA-M silber | Geizhals Deutschland

Produktvergleich anidÃ©es AI4B Black (AI-4B), anidÃ©es AI4BS Black, schallgedÃ¤mmt (AI-4BS), anidÃ©es AI7MB Black (AI-07MB), anidÃ©es AI7MW White (AI-07MW), anidÃ©es AI7MBW Black mit Sichtfenster (AI-07MBW), anidÃ©es AI7MWW White mit Sichtfenster (AI


----------



## Caduzzz (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: schlichtes kleines microATX Gehäuse gesucht*

Abductees Vorschlag des AI7 find ich zwar auch sehr gut, aber wenn du kaum ein DVD Laufwerk benutzt, gäbe es bei fast der gleichen Größe das W2, welches dann auch normal ATX fähig wäre. (auch hier kannst du ein DVD Laufwerk etc. verbauen... Ist bloß etwas umständlich erreichbar ggf.)


----------



## Sam_Bochum (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: schlichtes kleines microATX Gehäuse gesucht*

Ich habe vor kurzem mehrere Cooltek C3 aufgebaut, ein geniales kleines Gehäuse, kaum zu glauben das man das für unter 50 Euro bekommt.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chewara (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: schlichtes kleines microATX Gehäuse gesucht*

Der 2te Lüfter zwischen Grafikkarte und psu ist aber nicht Original oder ?! @sam was mich nen bisschen daran stört ist, dass man vorne keinen Lüfter einbauen kann .. Und der zusätzliche Lüfter wird ja nicht ohne Grund dort sein, oder ?


----------



## Sam_Bochum (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: schlichtes kleines microATX Gehäuse gesucht*

Hey, der Rote Lüfter ist nur aus Optischen Gründen verbaut, der spielt für die Kühlung keine Rolle.

Was die Kühlung angeht dürfte es kaum besser gehen in der Größe, vielleicht liegt es am Aluminium des Gehäuses aber 
das letzte was ich hab sind Hitzeprobleme,
Trotz einer bis zum Anschlag übertakteten GTX 680 laufen der 140er Gehäuselüfter
und der 120er CPU Kühler durchgehend auf 5v.


----------



## chewara (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: schlichtes kleines microATX Gehäuse gesucht*

ich werde mir das c3 bestellen  sag mal, rechts hinter dem netzteil unten, könnte da nicht sogar noch ein 120 lüfter passen? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Öffnung unten sieht ja so aus als ob die bis vorne durchgeht


----------



## Sam_Bochum (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: schlichtes kleines microATX Gehäuse gesucht*

Ja, da passt ohne Probleme ein 120er bzw 140er Kompakt Lüfter hin wenn du die Kabel ordentlich verlegst.


----------



## Tra6zon (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: schlichtes kleines microATX Gehäuse gesucht*



Caduzzz schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich werfe jetzt einfach mal (das FD Node 804 in den Raum, sowie) einige Cooltek Gehäuse wie das C3, U3 oder den Cool Cube Maxi (glaube da müsstest du den CPU Kühler tauschen..). Die sind zwar nicht gedämmt, aber schon einen Tick kleiner als deine Vorschläge.
> 
> Grüße



Das Cooltek U3 kann ich dir auch sehr empfehlen. @Caduzzz hat mich da sehr gut mit Infos und Hilfe versorgt.
Bin nun vollkommen zufrieden mit meinem PC. Steht nebenbei auch auf meinem Tisch (siehe mein Album).

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Tra6zon


----------



## gorgeous188 (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: schlichtes kleines microATX Gehäuse gesucht*



Sam_Bochum schrieb:


> Ich habe vor kurzem mehrere Cooltek C3 aufgebaut


Kann man in das C3 auch zwei 2,5" Laufwerke verbauen? Eines kurz vor dem Netzteil ja, aber die Schiene links und vorne sind ja für 3,5" gedacht und da braucht man einen Montageadapter - sehe ich das richtig?


----------



## chewara (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: schlichtes kleines microATX Gehäuse gesucht*

also ich habe das so gelesen, dass es 
1x 2,5"
1x 3,5"
und 1x entweder 2,5" oder 3,5" 
Aufnahmen geben soll.


----------



## Sam_Bochum (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: schlichtes kleines microATX Gehäuse gesucht*

was Chewara schreibt ist richtig.

Hinter der Front Blende ist Platz für eine 3,5" Platte bzw 2,5" mit Adapter.
Am Gehäuse Seitenteil  kann man entweder eine 2,5" oder 3,5" Platte anbringen.
Eine 2,5 " Platte kann man rechts neben dem Netzteil anbringen.

*edit*
Mein Schwager hat rechts neben dem Netzteil einen 4 fach 2,5" Rahmen eingebaut 
den er vom Seitenteil aus belüftet per 80mm Lüfter.

Sowas: HDD/SSD EINBAUWINKEL 4-FACH EINBAURAHMEN RAHMEN 2,5 / 3,5 FESTPLATTE MONTAGE-SET | eBay


----------



## gorgeous188 (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: schlichtes kleines microATX Gehäuse gesucht*

Gibts sowas auch für zwei 2,5 Zoll Platten für neben dem Netzteil auf dem Boden? Also ohne den seitlichen Trägerrahmen.


----------



## Sam_Bochum (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: schlichtes kleines microATX Gehäuse gesucht*

Die meisten  die ich kenne nutzen irgendwelche 2,5 auf 3,5 Adapterrahmen.

Ich selber habe meine SSD´s einfach gestapelt, 2 Gummibänder drum gebunden und 
in die Ecke des Gehäuses gestopft.

Ein freund hat den Einbaurahmen aus der Front seines C3 entfernt und seine SSD´s mit 
Tesa Powerstrips von innen an die Front geklebt.


----------



## chewara (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: schlichtes kleines microATX Gehäuse gesucht*

oh man, warum hab ich nur bei hardwareversand bestellt..


----------



## Sam_Bochum (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: schlichtes kleines microATX Gehäuse gesucht*

nicht lieferbar?


----------



## chewara (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: schlichtes kleines microATX Gehäuse gesucht*

Laut webpage schon ... Aber es passiert nichts , auch auf Mail kommt keine Antwort, letzter Status Zahlung per Paypal erhalten ..


----------



## Sam_Bochum (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: schlichtes kleines microATX Gehäuse gesucht*

Kenne ich, wunder dich nicht wenn das Paket einfach morgen da ist.
Die kommunikation von HWV war schon mal besser...


----------



## chewara (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: schlichtes kleines microATX Gehäuse gesucht*

Du machst mir Hoffnung  ich such schon nen Shop in Berlin wo ich mir das einfach abhole morgen [emoji23]


----------



## chewara (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: schlichtes kleines microATX Gehäuse gesucht*

vielen Dank für Ihre Nachricht. Wir bedauern sehr Ihnen mitteilen zu müssen,
dass das Gehäuse aktuell nicht ausreichend lagernd ist. Hierdurch verzögert
sich die Auslieferung Ihrer Bestellung. Leider können wir daher noch keinen 
konkreten Termin eingrenzen.

Wir entschuldigen uns in aller Form für die hierdurch entstandenen 
Verzögerungen, sowie für eventuell entstandene Unannehmlichkeiten.


so viel zum wochenendprojekt


----------



## Amon (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: schlichtes kleines microATX Gehäuse gesucht*

Is Caseking nicht in Berlin?


----------



## Caduzzz (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: schlichtes kleines microATX Gehäuse gesucht*

Caseking hat zwar echt viel, aber meines Wissens keine Cooltek Produkte.


----------



## chewara (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: schlichtes kleines microATX Gehäuse gesucht*

Das ist richtig auch auf Mail Anfrage haben die cooltek  nicht , war dann heut da und hab mir nen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 geholt , und dann als ich zu Hause war , hab ich bei Hardware Versand gesehen dass es kommisioniert wurde ^^
Das bitfenix gefällt mir jetzt beim Zusammenbau aber auch nich so richtig


----------



## Caduzzz (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: schlichtes kleines microATX Gehäuse gesucht*

..du warst zu ungeduldig, auch wenn ich dich i-wo verstehen kann......


----------



## Abductee (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: schlichtes kleines microATX Gehäuse gesucht*

Offtopic:
Mein Kumpel hat heute ein Gehäuse von HWV geliefert bekommen, die Verpackung war von außen unbeschädigt 
Zusätzlich kam die CPU mit gebrochenem Siegel.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Bochum (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: schlichtes kleines microATX Gehäuse gesucht*



chewara schrieb:


> Das bitfenix gefällt mir jetzt beim Zusammenbau aber auch nich so richtig



Das glaub ich.
Das Colussus ist halt ein 0815 Plastik/Blech Tower, den hättest du dir mal lieber verkniffen, das C3 sieht um Welten besser aus.....


----------



## chewara (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: schlichtes kleines microATX Gehäuse gesucht*

So das Gehäuse ist heute angekommen, ich werde es nach Feierabend umbauen, brauch jemand ein nigelnagelneues Bitfenix Collossus M?


----------



## Rolk (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: schlichtes kleines microATX Gehäuse gesucht*

Habe gestern auch zufällig ein C3 verbaut. Allerdings konnte ich noch nicht ganz abschliesen, weil ich nur noch gewinkelte SATA Kabel hatte und die sind eher suboptimal für das Gehäuse in Kombination mit meinem Board. Ich hoffe das geht dir nicht ähnlich.


----------



## chewara (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: schlichtes kleines microATX Gehäuse gesucht*

ich hab bestimmt 10 verschiedene Kabel, daran wird es also nicht scheitern


----------



## Sam_Bochum (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: schlichtes kleines microATX Gehäuse gesucht*

Macht mal Fotos wenn ihr fertig seid.


----------



## chewara (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: schlichtes kleines microATX Gehäuse gesucht*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nicht so gut von der quali, sorry

edit: Temperaturen mit Prime und Furmark gehen auch, wie ich finde



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chewara (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: schlichtes kleines microATX Gehäuse gesucht*



Sam_Bochum schrieb:


> Ich habe vor kurzem mehrere Cooltek C3 aufgebaut, ein geniales kleines Gehäuse, kaum zu glauben das man das für unter 50 Euro bekommt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



welche CPU-Kühler hast du darin verbaut? überlege den  Arctic Freezer 7  doch mal zu tauschen


----------



## chewara (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: schlichtes kleines microATX Gehäuse gesucht*

ich hab mal eben nen prolimatech genesis eingebaut

jetz geht prime + furmark auch mit 55 -58 ° C 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ja, sauber mach ich das morgen nochmal 
und für die zusätzliche USB-Blende muss ich mir auch was überlegen


----------



## chewara (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: schlichtes kleines microATX Gehäuse gesucht*

Ich bins nochmal, ich würde gerne auf eine GTX 980Ti oder R9 390x (Fury mMn zu wenig RAM) wechseln, allerdings bietet das Gehäuse eine Maximale Länge der VGA-Karte von 275 mm, wobei ich den Platz jetzt mit der Jetstream und einer Länge von 245mm schon knapp bemessen finde (siehe auch Foto Post vor..)..  die schränkt in der Auswahl der Grafikkarten schon sehr ein, daher würde ich gerne ..

*A)* auf ein anderes Gehäuse (um die* 100 *Euro) wechseln, dass immer noch klein und schlicht sein sollte, allerdings mehr Platz für Grafikkarten bietet  und auch den Prolimatec Genesis unterbringt, ich habe letztens ein Lian Li Verbaut und war begeistert! 

* oder *

*B)* jemand hat eine kleine passende und trotzdem leise Grafikkarte im schlepptau ?


----------



## DarkMatterS (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: schlichtes kleines microATX Gehäuse gesucht*

Findest du denn der Leistungsunterschied der 970 zur 390x rechtfertigt die Investition? Ich finde die Entscheidung zwischen 980Ti und 390X ist erstmal die grundlegende.
Abgesehen davon wird eine 390X dank ihrer TDP mehr Kühlleistung beanspruchen, weshalb die Custom Designs ja auch entsprechend groß oder auch lauter sind. 
Mit einer 980Ti von EVGA hast immerhin noch 8 mm Luft, das ist mehr als mancher CPU Kühler zur Seitenwand 

Wenn du aber den "OP" Genesis noch einbauen willst, kommst unter 40 L Gehäuse eigentlich nicht weg. Im Vergleich zum C3 sind die dann auch nicht mehr klein ^^
Da findest dich dann bei Phanteks Evolv, Anidees AI7 und Aerocool DS wieder.


----------



## Caduzzz (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: schlichtes kleines microATX Gehäuse gesucht*

..ick tu ma' dit W2 empfehln tun..


----------



## chewara (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: schlichtes kleines microATX Gehäuse gesucht*

W2 is mal vorgemerkt, wobei das schon nen kleiner Klopper ist  



DarkMatterS schrieb:


> Findest du denn der Leistungsunterschied der 970 zur 390x rechtfertigt die Investition? Ich finde die Entscheidung zwischen 980Ti und 390X ist erstmal die grundlegende.
> Abgesehen davon wird eine 390X dank ihrer TDP mehr Kühlleistung beanspruchen, weshalb die Custom Designs ja auch entsprechend groß oder auch lauter sind.
> Mit einer 980Ti von EVGA hast immerhin noch 8 mm Luft, das ist mehr als mancher CPU Kühler zur Seitenwand
> 
> ...



ich seh schon ich muss da noch mal genauer nachdenken  mein gedanke war, dass ja eh beide (980ti und 390x) größer sind, sodass erstmal das gehäuse sowieso nicht ausreicht.. 
hab nochmal in das C3 reingeguckt, wenn ich die kabel noch ein Stückchen ordentlicher verlege, dann könnte die EVGA tatsächlich irgendwie da rein passen


----------



## chewara (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: schlichtes kleines microATX Gehäuse gesucht*

nachdem Cooltek meine Nachfrage nach einem Cooltek C3+ mit ein wenig vergrößerten werten komischer weise nicht beantwortet hat , hab ich  mir jetzt mal aus langeweile das raidmax hyperion bestellt.  ist zwar auch nicht ganz schlicht, und mehr so Plaste... aber mal gucken. .

Raidmax Hyperion



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Greenchild (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: schlichtes kleines microATX Gehäuse gesucht*

Find die beiden auch ganz nice:

Cooltek UMX3 mit Sichtfenster schwarz (UMX3 BW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Raijintek Styx schwarz (0R200031) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Gibts beide wahlweise mit/ohne Fenster...Grafikkarten bis 320mm (UMX3) bzw 280mm (Styx) und CPU-Kühler bis 163mm (UMX3) bzw 180mm (Styx).

Grüße


----------



## chewara (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: schlichtes kleines microATX Gehäuse gesucht*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Find das Gehäuse gar nicht mal so schlecht , klar , klein ist es nicht mehr unbedingt , aber auch nicht groß . Gutes Mittelding . 

Die Lüfter waren natürlich nicht gerade leise , aber ich habe 3 bq silent Wings 2 (1 x 140mm oben , 2 x 120mm unten ) eingebaut + 2 x 120er am Genesis und nun hört man gar nichts ( außer der Festplatte ) 

Und auch die Grafikkarte , die nun sehr gut mit Frischluft versorgt wird , ist unter Last leiser geworden (und es ist auch Platz für größere Grafikkarten ) 

Würde ich mal als kleinen preis-leistungs Tipp angeben ( wobei sich das natürlich relativiert wenn man die 3 silent Wings dazurechnet)

Ich glaub ich bin zufrieden damit . Und Platz für 2 (oder 3) 240er Radiatoren hätte ich nun auch


----------

